# Efest IMR 18650 2100mAh Battery 38 Amp



## phanatik (29/7/15)

Hey Forumites,

Does anyone have experience with these batteries?
I have 2 of them (came as a combo), and I mainly use them in my Slug.
I have only had them for about 2 months, and thought they might need to be "broken in" but the battery life is really not that great.

I generally build coils to a resistance of about 0.6ohm. i will maybe get 2 hours of vaping (and im not talking chain vaping here).
Dual coils between 0.3 - 0.4ohm are not worth it as it seems that after maybe 45 minutes there is not enough power to fire these puppies up, and the ramp up time is unbearable.

I get that building low drains a battery quicker, but I do not consider 0.6ohm to be extremely low, now that 0.5ohm commercial coils are the order of the day. I thought that 2 batteries (total of 4200mah) should last me a day.

What could it be?


----------



## Viper_SA (29/7/15)

I use 2100mAH VTC4's in my slug. Anything from 0.18 - 0.6 Ohm and I won't make a full day on it with only two batteries. Maybe 3 hours per battery at work on a 0.2 build.


----------



## JW Flynn (29/7/15)

I have not used the 2100 mAh ones yet but the 2500 mAh ones definitely also suffer a bit from this.. I build 0.1 0.2 average and on the dimitri with two of the 2500's i can vape a day long bearing in mind that I also then use my KUI or my evic vt in between and still end up with flat batteries when I get back home and dump them in the charger.. (3.6 to 3.5 volts). I got myself a couple of the new 2800 eftest's and these are thus killing the 2500's... I'm able to vape aggressively on a 0.16 build for the whole day (still using the odd other device in between) and get home, into charger and they sit on between 3.7 and 3.8...

Personally I think the 2500's are rated as that but actually probably only deliver in and around 2100... 

whereas the 2800's are pretty damn close to their actual rating....

If you are going to get yourself new ones, go for the 2800's they are really good, I even noticed the difference on my KUI where ?I usually have between a 0.4 and 0.6 build in that the battery lasts much longer then the 2500 batteries...

As for your issue, yes, that is probably normal for those batteries and not faulty batteries, but who knows, perhaps some one on the forum has these batteries and builds their builds close to yours and then you can verify 

If these are faulty, simply go and exchange them, the suppliers are usually pretty good when it comes to swapping out faulty devices. or at least give it a try

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/7/15)

As a side note, I vet awesome mileage on my Smurfs in the Dimitri


----------

